# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Dana oko pol 7-7 navecer

## Mukica

*trebamo jedan, dva ili tri para MUSKIH RUKU da nam pomognu nesto istovarit u SC-u*

ko moze doci neka nazove na 092 10 73 703

----------


## Mukica

hop hop hop

*POOOOOODIZEM!!!!*

----------


## ivarica

podizem i ja   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## momze

ajmo, ruke junacke i muske!  :D

----------


## Mukica

istovarismo

----------


## momze

jel, samo sa junackim zenskim rukama ili se nasla koja i muska?

----------

